# Bandit Model 65 Chipper



## Woodcutterz LLC (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been in the market for a 6-8" chipper and have recently come across a Bandit model 65 chipper. It is either a 98' or 99' with the single feed roller. Wisconsin engine which the owner believes to be 30hp. It has 1800-1900 hours. I would appreciate your thoughts on the described machine as well as what you think of the price. Owner is asking $5000. Thanks.


----------



## AshTree (Mar 26, 2013)

*Not bad but bring a checklist, or a mechanic...*

Price is Fair but it should be looked over carefully as 1800 to 1900 hours is a key point when a lot of high dollar items will go. Check the feed roller bearings, main disc bearings and the yoke pivot. The Wisconsin Gas is a decent motor but they are now obsolete since they are not made anymore, so parts may be and issue down the line, if your looking to run it for the long term and the unit is sound and worth investing in, look into putting in a 35hp B&S Vanguard, you will love your chipper after that. The 6" bandits are the only chippers with a large enough feed system to handle the extra power.

Generally speaking look over everything you can, things to keep and eye for are Air Filters (meaning regular care for this item) oil and hyd filters, hose and check the hud hose and fuel lines, the condition of the muffler (will go after 2000 hrs or so) and the condition of the fuel in the tank, meaning has it been sitting. Check the hydro fluids color, should be clear like new motor oil, it shouldn't look milky. That's condensation. Maybe you know all this but it sometimes helps to have a reminder.

Price sounds fair if all this checks out and she chips good, check the knives and make sure there is little to no play in the cutter bearing, also look to see if the bedknife is sharp and adjusted properly. Axles and bearings should be looked at too, check to see if they squeak or have grease.

That should get you started. Its a good year and make though.

Best of luck.


----------



## KarlP (Mar 26, 2013)

My chipper is a '97 Bandit 65 with 25hp Kohler and (I think) 1100 hours. I looked for *years* to buy one for a price I could justify and drove 450 miles each way to pick it up sight unseen. At $1757 (ebay) + new tires, safety chain, and a tail light, it has made a *great* homeowner chipper. :msp_biggrin:

From what I have seen the Wisconsin and diesel engine options add a LOT to the cost. If they are in good shape they are probably worth the premium. With the weaker engine and no autofeed, I need to tend the feed bar when throwing in stuff over 3". But if its not in good shape and you are going to replace the engine with a B&S 35 anyway, I'd suggest finding one with a Kohler on it. Several this vintage come up every a year in the $3-3.5k range.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought a model 65 with a Kohler on it new around 1998. It was a good machine but under powered. I sold it about 5 years ago for $4.5K. A 65 will handle 2" material continously and 3 to 3.5" with pauses. It is great for the homeowner or small facility like a park or golf course.


----------



## Woodcutterz LLC (Mar 28, 2013)

My dad looked at the Bandit 65 today. He said it's "old" but seems to be a good machine. It is a 4 cyl. air-cooled Wisconsin. He is considering it.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 28, 2013)

OK a few corrections. The 65 is one of the few 6" chippers that will actually chip 6 inches. The Wisconsin engine is probably a 35 hp and will out last, perform and torque a Briggs. You can still buy brand new engines, rebuilt ones and all the parts. They are one of the most reliable engines ever build and in the 50 year or so they have been in production millions have been made and I'm guessing a lot of them are still in use. They are fully rebuildable and not hard to work on. 
Having said that, make sure you check the compression. It won't take long and will tell you a few things. You can check it cold, just pull all the plugs and crank until your needle wont go any higher. It should come in between 90 and 105 lbs. The two cylinder towards the back are the ones you need to watch out for. What happens is dust will accumulate in the cooling fins under the sheet metal. This can cause those rear cylinders to over heat and wear prematurely. If you get it you'll want to pull those shields off and clean the fins. Also make sure its charging. If you start it with a charger on or jump it you can burn out the ammeter and that can be a hassle to replace. You also need to adjust the valve lash once in a while. If its clacking a bunch thats the problem. Also the fuel pumps don't like ethanol, eats them up so if it sits for a while and then won't start that's generally the problem. I always have a spare.
If this chipper is in good shape and it don't have any real play in the disc bearing and the engine has good compression then $5k is not a bad price. I can generally get $6500 or so for them.


----------



## Woodcutterz LLC (Mar 29, 2013)

Does the Bandit 65 have auto feed? What I mean is does the feed stop when the engine's RPM drops below a certain level?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 29, 2013)

Some do some don't.


----------



## Woodcutterz LLC (Apr 1, 2013)

My dad ran some wood through the Bandit and was impressed. He bought it for $4300 + tax.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, congratulations to your dad on his new purchase.

Hopefully you'll be as happy with your 6" Bandit as I have been with mine.

It's not a homeowners model as some will have you believe. I've done a lot of huge removals using mine, and while not as fast as a 12" or 15" chipper, it gets the job done and does it with a lot less fuel............. Oh, and a lot more fire wood.


----------



## Woodcutterz LLC (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks. I think we'll be happy with it. And we use firewood or can always give it away so...


----------

